# Phase Converter Got Wet



## Richard D (Jan 12, 2012)

New Phase-O-Matic still in the box fell of the shelf on the floor. The box was damp and there was a little water on the outside of the phase converter itself. Is it ruined for sure? Can I dry it out? How can I test it?


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 12, 2012)

First clean off the water, already done I imagine. Next if there was any water inside then place the unit in a bag of uncooked rice. With the bag sealed the rice will suck up the remaining water over the next 24 hrs. Works for most equipment and cellphones as well. Test after that.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jan 12, 2012)

There isn't much inside those things that would be affected by moisture, just a capacitor and a relay. Open the enclosure and dry it out with a hair dryer, it'll be fine. 

Tom


----------



## goldenchips2 (Jan 12, 2012)

It will take time to dry out...
I once dropped a 35mm SLR camera with electronics into a shallow river on a canoe trip..
It was COMPLETELY filled with water...
got the batteries out and put it near the return air vent in the house...
took about two years to dry out,
but now she still works great !!!
Never thought about putting it in a bag of dessicant or dry rice....
sounds like a great idea !!


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 12, 2012)

No sweat. As said earlier make sure everything is dry before you hook it up. A few blasts of compressed air would help. I wouldn't put any rice in it. Put it near a fan for a couple of hours. When it is dry hook it up and let us know how it works. I'd be more worried about the fall from the shelf.

Randy


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 13, 2012)

Most electronic products go through a dishwasher (without soap) after soldering to remove the flux. Components that are water sensitive are hand soldered after that. Piezo buzzers and possibly LCDs may not do too well.

A good place to put a dunked unit after as much water as possible is shaken or blown out is on top of the hot water tank. It's generally warmer than the rest of the house and will have a natural air flow around it.


----------



## Richard D (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I don't think it fell far. I'll let it dry real well; I haven't even run wires yet, so no rush, it's been in the shop still in the box for a few years anyway.


----------

